# Shed to Cabin conversion question



## mickie8 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello!
We just had a 12x16 shed put up on our property in the mountains with the intention of finishing it out as a weekend cabin to use while we spend the next few years getting the land ready for us to move to. One of the construction guys recommended that, since we are planning on insulating, we should paint the interior with Killz paint to keep it from getting moldy - then put the insulation over that. I've done quite a bit of research into finishing the shed but this was the first I've heard of doing that - what are your thoughts on using Killz under the insulation? We are in a very rainy but fairly mild climate and there are 4 vents in the roof.
My concern (other than the time and additional $$) is that the only other time I've used Killz, the smell was pretty nasty and stuck around for some time. 
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks almost like a standard stick built house, just smaller. I've never heard of coating the inside of a house with anything. As long as you have plenty of ventilation I can't see it.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never heard of using Kilz in that manner either.

Is that T1-11 siding over the OSB sheeting on the walls, or is the OSB in the first pic the backside of the siding that was put up. If it is T1-11 over the OSB, was Tyvek used between the two? If it is just the backside of the siding, that may be the reason for the Kilz, to make up for the lack of a moisture barrier provided by the Tyvek. Just guessing, though.

BTW, we are trying hard to finish our 24x30 ft cabin in Okanogan County, WA this summer. The original plan was to build the cabin first then use it for temp lodging while the house got built. Then the cabin was going to be my "escape place/workshop" and guest house. Unfortunately, I ended up with physical problems that put me on disability and now the cabin is going to be the primary residence. Off grid by the way.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's a nice cabin, and good windows in it.
I don't know about that kiln paint before insulation.

And when you get done, I hope you put a porch on it.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Absolutely don't paint the inside of the structure with Kills. You want moisture to be able to escape from the insulation to the outside so the walls can't be sealed against water vapor. Painting the siding will never completely seal the outside wall so the moisture can still escape to the outside. You do want to put up the insulation and a vapor barrier over that. The only exception is the blown in foam because it forms it's own vapor barrier. The vapor barrier stops moisture from the inside of the house from getting into the insulation. A small amount will get in and it needs to escape to the outside or the insulation will get soaked and not insulate.

Tyvac wrap allows water vapor to go through it to the outside but not back the other way. This is why the proper installation is with the printing facing out. .


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the shed going to sit a lot without heat? My guess is he knows the inside will develop mold on the inside/underside without heat in a moist environment. Without attic insulation, all the moisture will rise against the roof sheathing. Kilz protects from the moisture going into the strand board and causing mold or even mushrooms from growing....James


----------



## mickie8 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, all! I'm so glad I posted this question, it just seemed like an odd suggestion. The walls are strictly the exterior siding, there's only the one layer. I was wondering about putting tyvek between the wall and the insulation and that sounds, at least if I'm understanding you all correctly, like the right way to go.
AVanarts - I'm sorry to hear about your health issue. This cabin may very well end up being our permanent home as well. We want to be off grid and that's difficult to get approved in these parts if you are over 200 sq ft. 
AngieM2 - TOTALLY putting a porch on it! The thought is a wrap around deck, hopefully we can get to it this summer, if not Fall for sure!


----------



## mickie8 (Mar 31, 2013)

James - yes, it will sit quite often without heat. I was planning on doing the wall first, should I insulate the ceiling first?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Not if you are insulating the upstairs rafters. I would not tyvek, never use the junk. I use a different wrap. But a vapor barrier on the inside after you insulate. Another problem I see is no insulation under the floor joists or a barrier between the ground and floor. I would jack the building up, put down a thick black plastic sheet on the ground, block the building on top of the sheet and insulate the floor joists. Otherwise the moisture will rise from the ground and cause problems all the way up. You will probably need a vent system upstairs. I build all my cabins with a wrap, installed on the studs before the single layer siding is installed. I never use strand board though, plywood T-111....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I've used Killz, the smell was pretty nasty


They make a water based version that's not as strong smelling


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> Is the shed going to sit a lot without heat? My guess is he knows the inside will develop mold on the inside/underside without heat in a moist environment. Without attic insulation, all the moisture will rise against the roof sheathing. Kilz protects from the moisture going into the strand board and causing mold or even mushrooms from growing....James


 
That sounds like a great reason to add passive solar heat to keep the temp up at least a few degrees about ambient.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

mickie8 said:


> We want to be off grid and that's difficult to get approved in these parts if you are over 200 sq ft.


 
Lots of folks in our area are off grid. Our property is nearly 2 miles from the nearest power lines and it just gets further as one drives up the road. 

In the event of a zombie outbreak it will take them a long time to get to our place. :walk:


----------

